# Gunnison - Delta to ?



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

We're headed down to Crested Butte next week for a family vaca and I'm thinking of towing the dory for a run on the Gunnison with the kids. I've only done one trip down there many moons ago below Black Canyon. We took out at Pleasure Park, but I can't remember where we put in. Anyway, I could use a reminder. 

Do any of you guys have suggestions for any other suitable floats down there that would accommodate the dory? Good lakes for fishing would be an option as well. Regardless, thanks as always for any input you might have -- greatly appreciated!


----------



## wamsley (Feb 28, 2011)

You could do escalate canyon. I ran from delta to the take out just before grand junction. Took us 3 days. Better would be to put in well below delta at the official put in for escalate ( which I forget what it is called) and make it a 2 day trip, or 3 day trip with a layover at escalate canyon, which is the best part of the trip.

No whitewater, big river, perfect for family and dory.


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

wamsley said:


> You could do escalate canyon. I ran from delta to the take out just before grand junction. Took us 3 days. Better would be to put in well below delta at the official put in for escalate ( which I forget what it is called) and make it a 2 day trip, or 3 day trip with a layover at escalate canyon, which is the best part of the trip.
> 
> No whitewater, big river, perfect for family and dory.


I only have a day for this particular upcoming trip, but this one might be good for early August which is another time we're looking for a family trip, but multi-day. I was hoping Black Rock in Aug, but it's all booked up as usual and tracking on cancellations takes effort. Does this suggested float hold through Aug? I would think so, but I donno.

Thanks for the reply...sure do appreciate it.


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

You have 2 real good options, first is put-in at Pleasure Park and take-out in Delta just under highway bridge,behind Big O tire station. The other is actually on the North Fork of the Gunnison, either from Paonia River Park (long trip) or from Hotchiss to Pleasure Park (much shorter only about 7 miles). The longer run actually has a nice set of waves and some fishing weirs with small drops for fun. Want to chat call497-6512.


----------



## ColoradoJudd (Sep 10, 2010)

Just float the Gunny from Almont to Gunnison and bring fly rods. 
All private water except the first 1/2 mile or so.
Closest run to the Butte.


----------



## cyclodd (Mar 20, 2010)

If you're handy on those oars the North Fork adds some interest to an otherwise less challenging float but the flows on the NF may not be sufficient by this weekend. You probably want at least 8-900 cfs at Hotchkiss with a dory. The boat ramp at Hotchkiss is still under construction though..I think. If you start in Paonia add 10 miles and watch for strainers and some fun waves especially just above Hotchkiss. The takeout then could be the Forks or 5 miles downstream at the next BLM ramp. 

Best bet? If you want a 14 mile float that will not suffer the kids too much, I would put in at the Forks, (Pleasure Park) and take out at Hwy 65. 

Below Delta: Escalante to Dominguez is a good standard for a 1-day float that has a tributary swimming hole and waterfall but the takeout at Bridgeport Road probably won't work for a dory. The other option then is Delta Confluence boat ramp to Escalante which is also about 14 miles. 

Fishing Lakes? Grand Mesa but mosquitos may be at their worst. Maybe Crawford or Kebler Pass area- Irwin and Lost Lake.


----------



## cyclodd (Mar 20, 2010)

For sure. The Gunny from Almont and save the low country run for another time.


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

I guess it really depends on which route you're coming from Boulder, cause if you,re headed to Crested Butte I,d agree with others that Almont to Gunnison is least time consuming. Anything in the Delta area is going to take some time to set shuttle. Just have to check bridges in Gunnison for clearance in a dory. Lots of options but depends on your time frame.


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey you guys. Wow. Thanks a million for all the feedback. There's some good options there. Thanks also for the invitation to chat by phone. I'm thinking Gunny from Almont which I would have never figured out without your help. I'll let you know what we end up doing but in the meantime, again, thank you!!!


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Don't forget Cottonwood Pass out of BV many less miles but about the same time. You can even take Jacks Cabin cutoff at Harmels to slide into the Butte.


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

whip said:


> Don't forget Cottonwood Pass out of BV many less miles but about the same time. You can even take Jacks Cabin cutoff at Harmels to slide into the Butte.


Thanks, Whip! I would have forgotten. We came over this way and it was glorious. That little dirt road cutoff at Harmels was cool, too. Anyway, thanks again to all of you guys for the input -- greatly appreciated.


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

finripple said:


> Hey you guys. Wow. Thanks a million for all the feedback. There's some good options there. Thanks also for the invitation to chat by phone. I'm thinking Gunny from Almont which I would have never figured out without your help. I'll let you know what we end up doing but in the meantime, again, thank you!!!


So Dennis at Three Rivers called a couple of guides over to talk to me before running Almont to North Bridge and they both discouraged it due to a low bridge hazard at the current levels. They said there was about 5' of clearance which would give me about 1' of freedom. They said this low bridge was also pretty choked up with downed willows and even a Walmart boat that wrapped around the center bridge pylon. What to do? Went to Lake Irwin as recommend by CYCLODD's post. 

In terms of the river, the Three Rivers guys recommended North Bridge to McCabes. That's where we'll probably try to go Friday. Dennis was super helpful over at Three Rivers. Good guy.


----------



## fattire (Jun 1, 2010)

Ill second that motion for north bridge to mccabes or even down to wilsons landing for an even more scenic and safe run....you will paddle a bit towards the take-out but worth it......Almont to garlic mikes still has that water feature due to a diversion that gets a little dicey at these flows.


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

fattire said:


> Ill second that motion for north bridge to mccabes or even down to wilsons landing for an even more scenic and safe run....you will paddle a bit towards the take-out but worth it......Almont to garlic mikes still has that water feature due to a diversion that gets a little dicey at these flows.


Cool. It's good to have the second opinion. I'll look into Wilson's Landing as well.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Can you folks elaborate on the diversion above (how far?) Garlic Mike's? What to watch for and how to run it? Thinking of this stretch for friday....

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

Sounds like you have already scratched the lower gunnison as an option, but just so you know, the bridgeport, whitewater, and redlands takeouts are not suitable for dory trailering.


----------



## fattire (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey there,
that feature is about 4/ 4.5 miles in from the Almont confluence put-in....you can see it on Google earth,
fattire


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you! Any recommendations for running it? 15' oar raft

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

mikepart said:


> Sounds like you have already scratched the lower gunnison as an option, but just so you know, the bridgeport, whitewater, and redlands takeouts are not suitable for dory trailering.


Thanks, Mikepart. How about McCabes or Wilson's Landing? Can I get a trailer in those spots with a 4x4?


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

McCabes is a great take out- no problem. If "Wilson's" is the next one diwn, above the reservoir, it's good too.....but be sure you know how to access it from the river- it's a narrow channel that you can easily row right by. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Coopers is the next one down that has the upstream takeout.....small channel that is easily missed. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks again for all the input on this one. Back home now. We ended up floating from North Bridge down to McCabes Landing. Three Rivers Resort ran our shuttle on short notice for $45.

The whitewater park below Twin Bridges was sporty. I was only expecting one drop right after the bridges, but there were a couple more that launched water over the bow. We then took a right braid that got super small as it winded its way through a residential area. We made it back to the main channel without any probs, however. 

Other notes: 

1) There a quite a few low bridges on this stretch. At ~1400 CFS we cleared them in my big whitewater dory, but I could reach up and touch the bottom of the truces. Those darn bridges are a bit unnerving, however. They'd be no prob in a raft, but still...me no like.

2) We almost missed the tiny takeout at McCabes. Thankfully, there was another group taking a boat out on the small sand ramp and we asked. Had they not been there, we would have floated right by. Here's the GPS coords for future reference. https://www.google.com/maps/@38.5185556,-106.9949333,18z

3) The fishing was on fire. Lot's of browns taking green drakes off the surface. 

All and all, great trip


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm thinking of floating the family on the Gunny from Almont to North Bridge. Anyone have info on the diversion below Almont, and if it would be a problem in a 14' raft? Any reason we should do North Bridge to WW Park instead at these flows?


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

Duckins said:


> I'm thinking of floating the family on the Gunny from Almont to North Bridge. Anyone have info on the diversion below Almont, and if it would be a problem in a 14' raft? Any reason we should do North Bridge to WW Park instead at these flows?


I saw a bunch of rafts putting in at Almont. What I'd do is talk to Dennis, or one of his fishing guides at Three Rivers resort. They'll have the most current info for you. I chose not to do it for clearance reasons. Those bridges are low even below North Bridge.


----------

